
Why You Should Believe Your Friends' Claims About Food Allergies - Homunculiheaded
https://www.countbayesie.com/blog/2016/1/22/why-you-should-believe-your-friends-claims-about-food-allergies
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Personally I believe my friends' claims about food allergies because I'm not a
jerk.

